
Google to roll out verification badges on profiles. - jamesbritt
https://plus.google.com/103618543375127073102/posts/ZiXUSJQ3fGA#103618543375127073102/posts/ZiXUSJQ3fGA
======
evilduck
This is sort of an annoying practice for anyone who shares a name with someone
more famous than themselves.

------
alwillis
I verified my Google profile back in day via Google Knol, which carried over
to my Google Plus profile. The process may not still be around, but here’s
basically what I did: <http://www.seroundtable.com/archives/019860.html>

~~~
k33l0r
That doesn't seem to be possible anymore, the "Name Verification" tab has been
removed.

------
DennisP
Given that Google sees all my personal email and most of my web searches, the
thought of them verifying my ID creeps me out.

